# Bio Spot versus Frontline



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I don't come from a area with flea or tick problems. I'm moving to a area with big problems. Bio Spot appears to add mosquitoes to its prevention list.

Has anyone had experience with both products and effectiveness. I understand Frontline sets the standard.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I tried biospot, and nothing really happened.

I then tried frontline and the little ****ers were dead. I was in Fla at the time, and I had parrots bringing in ticks when they came to eat. I guessed that the fleas came from them as well, as there were none in the house for the first few months.


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Frontline Plus works best for my dogs and cats. I've tried others.....


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I guess I heard enough. Why screw around. The mosquito bite prevention and price kind of impressed me with Bio Spot. I have to get a years supply.

Scorpion, snake and poison proofing is next.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Frontline + gets my vote!
It doesn't keep anything form biting but it kills them when they do. 
Same with the misquitos. If the misquito is a heart worm carrier the Bio spot wont prevent it from transfering it through a bite. That particular misquito is out of the program but it's already done the job on your dog. JMHO!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I have had trouble with frontiline products....the parasites seem to become tolerant and immune to the ingredients. So I rotate from frontline to advantage.

I stay away from permethin in flea control products. It's a nasty pesticide.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Frontline + gets my vote!
> It doesn't keep anything form biting but it kills them when they do.
> Same with the misquitos. If the misquito is a heart worm carrier the Bio spot wont prevent it from transfering it through a bite. That particular misquito is out of the program but it's already done the job on your dog. JMHO!


I'm glad you pointed out the fact that it did not stop the critters from biting. So is there anything long term that will prevent mosquito bites? Mosquitoes used to really get to my GSD's ears when I lived somewhere else.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

There's K9 Advantix. It says it repels and kills mosquitos. Doesn't do much for ticks though. There is also Revolution, I have not tried it, but it does kill fleas, ticks, is a heartworm preventative, treats and prevent ear mites, and sarcoptic mange


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Has anyone here tried Revolution? It seems interesting if it's as effective as Frontline.


----------



## Jason Fox (Apr 30, 2007)

Lee-

I have been researching the same topic and came across this thread

http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/f25/revolution-vs-frontline-3091/?highlight=revolution


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

todd pavlus said:


> There's K9 Advantix. It says it repels and kills mosquitos. Doesn't do much for ticks though. There is also Revolution, I have not tried it, but it does kill fleas, ticks, is a heartworm preventative, treats and prevent ear mites, and sarcoptic mange


I'm glad I don't live in an area that isn't heavy with these problems, I worm with interceptor for heartworm, but that's only because we go to BC a few times in the summer and it's just a festering cesspool of disease out there 

Hell, they don't even allow rats in Alberta.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Has anyone here tried Revolution? It seems interesting if it's as effective as Frontline.


I have used it with success to kill lice and fleas, though to be fair it was not a real infestation or anything. 

Dog lice does happen in BC, but interestingly my vet does not even recommend heartworm or flea meds in my part of BC...despite what Gerry is saying. :lol: 

My dog got his fleas visiting Ontario. Now THAT is one filthy province! After learning about the fleas where we visit each fall the hard way, I treat him with Revolution before we go and he has been fine.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee, one of of the differences is that not all of them will hold up under a lot of exposure to water. 
Where your going you will be expieriencing lots of rain, correct? 
That might be something else to consider in your selection.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

Lee, we use frontline for our dogs in Fla., same reason as Bob brought up, they swim all the time, so are wet a lot...be sure to protect your dog from heartworm, that is a very big thing in Fla., so imagine it will be a problem where you are going...we use the Ivomec cattle wormer, but that is a whole other posting that has been discussed time and time again.....good luck


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Dog lice does happen in BC, but interestingly my vet does not even recommend heartworm or flea meds in my part of BC...despite what Gerry is saying. :lol:


I was just messin with you Jennifer, BC, AB and Sask are pretty lucky...east of there all hell can break loose.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Bob and Mo - You are correct. There are heavy rains 6 months of the year plus they will be swimming a lot. If I live in the house we built near the beach we all will swim almost daily. It's frickin HOT!

Will a Frontline monthly treatment hold up under those conditions?

I have my eye on a great little remote farm up in the mountains where it's much cooler. The problem there is internet. We are set up to home school so internet is very important. Satellite internet is $6500 to get set up and $200 per month. Ouch!!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> I was just messin with you Jennifer, BC, AB and Sask are pretty lucky...east of there all hell can break loose.


No kidding! - It was a real education to move to Ontario from always living out west. I had never even seen a flea before.....


----------



## Christine Gajda (May 18, 2008)

I used Biospot all last year thru LOTS of tracking in heavy, tick infested cover - no problems at all. Last year was a bad year for ticks around here, lots of club dogs (tracking, SchH, and SDA clubs) had ticks, even if on frontline. Might be a coincidence, but my experience last year. It doesn't survive swimming tho.

I'll use Biospot again this year.

Christine


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Christine Gajda said:


> ... used Biospot all last year ...


Here is one of many that you will want to read:

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/local/Pet_Products_Concern.html

and
http://www.hsus.org/pets/pet_care/what_you_should_know_about_flea_and_tick_products/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie, that eliminates Bio Spot for me. I will use Frontline. Have you seen any negative reports on Frontline?

Where I'm going is so heavily infected that a flea comb will be like bringing a water pistol into a combat zone.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Connie, that eliminates Bio Spot for me. I will use Frontline. Have you seen any negative reports on Frontline?
> 
> Where I'm going is so heavily infected that a flea comb will be like bringing a water pistol into a combat zone.


I wrote off Bio Spot, Hartz, and Sergeants a long time ago. Their products contain ingredients I'm not willing to use, even to have around me, ever mind actively on my dog's skin.

Frontline and the rest of course have potential problems. One is a possibility of a build-up of immunity. There have also been allergic reactions, etc.

My own thought after years of subscribing to every vet med newsletter I can and belonging to two ConsumerLab-type web sources is that the major and never-ending serious problems have all been linked to the three I mentioned, and I have NO IDEA why they are still on the market.

All JMO, though.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Immunity could end up being another problem. I guess I will find out.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

The immunity, of course, is on the part of the fleas.


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

I used Bio Spot and one of my GSD lost a lot of hair. I am currently using Frontline and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> The immunity, of course, is on the part of the fleas.


I figured that part out, Connie.


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Wow, I had no idea about the Bio Spot. My vet did tell me that its about useles and that I should go with Frontline or Advantix, but she didn't mention all th eproblems listed in the links you provided. 

Thx for the read and the heads up!


----------



## Butch Cappel (Aug 12, 2007)

Bio Spot has never worked for any of my customers, and though there can alwys be some immunity build up in any product most of the vet dispenssed products are going to be safe as well as effective.

So even if Bio Spot works on Mosquito's it will only be as effective as as it is on ticks and fleas and that aint much.

For a true Mosquito repellent that works well for dogs try Adams Flea and Tick spray. Totally safe even with other products and repels mosquitos very well.


----------

